# Overstock and Shelf Pulls



## onpoint1 (Nov 27, 2022)

Hi Guys,

Who do I speak with at DCs to purchase truckloads of Shelf pulls and overstock?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 27, 2022)

You dont


----------



## Luck (Nov 27, 2022)

If you are coming on here to ask, do you have the capital and space to order at the level required to secure a contract. We had a few guys try to do it internally a few years ago before covid and they were told you need to be able to accept any number of pallets at a moment notice with no option to refuse to get a contract with Target to buy our liquidation pallets.


----------



## onpoint1 (Nov 28, 2022)

@Luck thanks for the reply.  I have what I believe to be enough capital and also warehouse resources available, I'm definitely not niave about that.  Any help on my original question, I definitely appreciate it.


----------



## Luck (Nov 28, 2022)

onpoint1 said:


> @Luck thanks for the reply.  I have what I believe to be enough capital and also warehouse resources available, I'm definitely not niave about that.  Any help on my original question, I definitely appreciate it.


You will need to find those resources on your own. Nobody here that has access to that type of resource will provide in on this forum. You will have to reach out on your own.


----------



## onpoint1 (Nov 29, 2022)

Of course I already did that.... thanks for looking guys


----------



## Kakisadan (Nov 30, 2022)

onpoint1 said:


> Of course I already did that.... thanks for looking guys


any luck? and if no, please report back when you do get the knowledge so you can share with others, just like you wished they shared with you. TIA


----------

